# Welcome Robb



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the fold, Robb, as our new Rep Secretary
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new position Robb 

As the last Rep Sec - if you need any help / advice with anything at all, just drop me a PM buddy. I have saved copies of the last Rep Packs i made including other things.

Good luck in your new role - im sure you will do the TTOC proud 

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome Robb


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Many thanks for the privilege... and Paul, I'll be in touch


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like we'll be needing a few more Reps , should keep you busy for a while :wink: Welcome.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

does he get a nice new sexy short skirt for this role :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I've told you that's private.... now stop PM'ing me for photos


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well deserved, good luck Robb 

Charlie


----------

